# Who keeps their dogs hair long?



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I really love Jackson fur. He is a shizu/bishon but looks almost full shitzu. his fur is so soft and bouncy when he walks. I want to grow him long but summer is right around the corner. I just wanted to know how many of you keep the dogs hair long even in the summer? Is it wrong to keep it long if its hot out? He's an indoor dog and only goes outside for potty breaks and 20 min walks.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally will stay long coated even with summer coming.

If he can survive his first summer with me the matted mess he was when he arrived, he can survive this summer with long but loose hair.

I've read that coat also prevents heat from the summer as much as it holds it in during the winter - like a thermos almost


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Also longer hair can block the sun from burning your dogs skin.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Oh! Oh! I do! *Raises hand* People always ask me, "Why don't you SHAVE Shippo? Summer is coming soon," or "You should shave him down so you don't have to brush him every day." But the whole point of my getting him was because he is a FLUFFY corgi. He's not fluffy if he's shaved, and then I'd destroy his undercoat, make him even MORE prone to matting, and make things even hotter for him in the summer.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Poodle, and even though he was clipped down to evade some of the spring muddiness, he will be poofy floofy this summer; I would like him to be back into his puppy lion clip by fall, after all I did get a poodle for all the hair to play with!  

If you are diligent with brushing and combing, you should have no problems keeping your puppy long. Perhaps getting him clipped with a long snap on comb before summer hits, will take some of the longest 'fluff' off, and give him a more rounded appearance, and balance him out, but not take much of the hair off. Other than that, you probably wouldn't have to have a groomer do much. I like a dog in a long fluffy cut too, and I love it when owners can keep them brushed out, so they can keep their dogs in those styles!!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a couple of Shih Tzu that I keep long but my Shih Tzu x Maltese I just finished clipping right off as we are coming up to the "muddy" season and they are so hard to keep clean. Their coats will grow all summer and I won't clip them again till next spring. The Shih Tzu coats do not seem to pick up the mud the way the crosses do.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I dont plan to keep him real long maybe 4 inches or so. With the long hair do they get poop in it alot? I know thats a gross question but I want to keep him long but afraid that he will get poop in his hair all the time. Is there something that I could do to avoid this?


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Molly will be 2 in June and I've never had her clipped. I comb/groom her just about every day so she never has any mats. When we're out and she gets dirty she has a dip in the creek to rinse off. Give her a bath maybe every 2 months or so.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll be keeping all of my Yorkies in a full coat this summer. It does get hot, but, honestly, shaving them doesn't make that MUCH of a difference as they are still hot even when they are shaved and when winter rolls around, then all of mine are absolutely FREEZING, even more so than usual.

So, I keep them in full coat and try to limit our walks to either early in the morning and in the evenings when it is cooler. Or, for exercise we use the pool and I let them swim instead of walking. I freeze their kongs with stuff in them and give them to them if they are going to be outside with me for a while and even spray them down with a mister water bottle before going out...little things that seem to help them keep cool.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

So I shouldn't feel bad for wanting his coat long when its hot? He is mostly an indoor dog any way.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Jessieanne said:


> Yeah I dont plan to keep him real long maybe 4 inches or so. With the long hair do they get poop in it alot? I know thats a gross question but I want to keep him long but afraid that he will get poop in his hair all the time. Is there something that I could do to avoid this?


Even if you want to keep him long, I recommend having him professionally groomed. It will teach him how to properly stand, get used to clippers/scissors, dryers, etc. (Groomer's dryers are NOT like at home hair dryers). You can have the groomer clean up his "potty trail" so you don't get surprises in there. They can also shave out the armpits (you won't notice the hair missing, but it sure cuts down on matting and brushing that sensitive area). They can also clean up in front of his eyes, keep the hair in his ears pulled, and tidy his feet so he looks neat and kept.


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Jessieanne said:


> So I shouldn't feel bad for wanting his coat long when its hot? He is mostly an indoor dog any way.


Nah, I have shelties, and I leave their hair long all summer. I've actually thought about clipping mydogs hair down during shedding season, but I haven't done it....so...yea...my dogs have longer hair than a shihtzu, and I keep their hair long. (they're also indoor dogs)


----------

